# Devils Lake



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Tried to spearfish on the North End of six mile bay today 12/28/2002. I don't know how any one would be having success spearfishing there as some of the reports say, the water clarity was horrible. I tried two different spots, and when I put my red and white decoy down, it would disappear at 3 feet below the water line. Saw one fish flash by, but couldn't ID it, and didn't know it was there until it swam away.

Anyone else try any of the other parts of the Lake?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

north end doesn't mean much to me....were you in 6 mile, creel, flats???? water clarity is always a problem here(though was real good in 40 ft out in the lake)...Did you follow Ed's report....I think they name the same spots every week year after year.....


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I meant to say north end of six mile bay, sorry, I thought I put that in but forgot it. I edited the post, sorry for the confusion. Yep, followed Ed's report, they said people were having success spearing in a couple different places. One of them being the north end of six mile bay. That was a bunch of crap, you couldn't see 3 feet into the water. I realize that the water in devils lake isn't the clearest, but it kind of rankles me when they put out a report like that.


----------

